# Copper Creek DVG trial a success! *pics*



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

So after much worry about the weather and losing one set of tracking fields at the last minute, all is done. 
All of our club members passed their BH. This was no small accomplishment as most of these dogs were not acquired as "sport" dogs. Their handlers all got involved in the sport to learn about handling and never had any intention of getting a title. Now that they've made it through they are all excited about continuing on. The judge, Sandi Purdy, really enjoys working and judging the new competitors and was extremely helpful and encouraging to all. 

The guy with the goofy smile and black GSD is my husband, the only "veteran" in the BH group this weekend. All others were first timers!










On the opposite end of the spectrum, we had some of the best of the best at the trial. It was a joy to watch these people trial.

Track layer Wallace Payne watches as Phil Hoelcher and Lux run their 100 point track.










Track layer Josh Markow observing Beth Castro(both who will be at the DVG Nationals) run her track. Nice working team to be sure!










Montel Brown and Hendrix in step and looking sharp.










Jerry Bridge's Darla heading out for the dumbbell.










Helper Dan Sturm with a nice drive of Phil's dog, Barry.










Janis Skeath and CJ with Helper Jeff Batiste.










Now off to start some clean up .


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Great pictures! Congrats to all! Definitely a successful weekend.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

DH and I were there late Sat morning and the afternoon session. Very nice facility. I really liked how Sandy went into detail for the reasons of the scoring.

When leaving DH asked when the next one was. I think a light bulb is finally starting to come on 

It was a great time. Thanks!!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry I didn't get a chance to say Hello! As always happens, little things need to be addressed all day long to get it done. Next time will be smoother LOL.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

bocron said:


> Sorry I didn't get a chance to say Hello! As always happens, little things need to be addressed all day long to get it done. Next time will be smoother LOL.


Those little things are what is important and the reason we didn't track you down


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Annette, I have yet to sit back and enjoy a trial. Even when everything goes smoothly there are things to do. I barely have time to talk to people. Of course I am usually trialing at the same time as I am running the trial. So, don't expect it to get much easier.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Is that a Berger Picard in the BH group? What's "Hendrix" full name?


----------

